# Blazer/Wizard thread



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Don't see this started so I thought I'd start it.

Joel is out with the flu, Theo started.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blake with 2 fouls in 30 seconds...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

10-2...ouch! Wizaqrds hitting their jumpers.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, 10 to 2 already.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

14-12 lot better.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Is anybody watching on NBA League Pass? How many fans are at the game? The good thing about this game is that all the fans can watch in the lower sections.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I just saw some footage from KATU and there is barely anyone at the game! The attendance is probably going to be around 100 to 200 people, just amazing! I don't blame people though, don't want to risk anything.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Is anybody watching on NBA League Pass? How many fans are at the game? The good thing about this game is that all the fans can watch in the lower sections.


Barely anyone there. They don't pan the crowd really all that much. Pretty funny actually. 

:clap:


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

Is Webster inactive tonight?

Edit: Nevermind I guess he's not listed on ESPN's game cast for some reason


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Webster's in now.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ha and Webster are in. Hopefully some Outlaw minutes.....


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Jack- 5 pts, 6 ast and 4 boards. Nice start.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Oh the weather outside is frightful

But the fire is so delightful

And since we've no place to go

Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!

It doesn't show signs of stopping

And I've bought some corn for popping

The lights are turned way down low

Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!

When we finally kiss goodnight

How I'll hate going out in the storm!

But if you'll really hold me tight

All the way home I'll be warm

The fire is slowly dying

And, my dear, we're still goodbying

But as long as you love me so

Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!

* 

:banana:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

ha 3 points and taking a flop nice the ha flop! 

nice he is improving every game!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Ok.. this is wrong....and probably improbable.....
But, what if the Blazer's break 100 tonight for the first time and earn everyone Chalupas? And no one is there to collect them.... Life just works like that....and it wouldn't surprise me.

Prunetang


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

That'd be hilarious! Reward the faithful! :banana:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wow viktor is having a good game and blake is doing good.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Seems like Webster's having a pretty good all around game...

We might actually win this. It's just too bad nobody's there to see it and it's not on TV. What a waste of a basketball game; from a viewer's perspective anyway.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

67-50 with about 2:00 left in the 3rd. Hell, we might even win by 20 tonight against a good Washington team. Damn you, FSN, KGW and/or ESPN.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

21 assists already. Like to see that.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Seems like Webster's having a pretty good all around game...


Nevermind, I was looking at Jack's stats.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> 67-50 with about 2:00 left in the 3rd. Hell, we might even win by 20 tonight against *a good Washington team*. Damn you, FSN, KGW and/or ESPN.


 I'm not so sure about that part :sigh: But either way, you guys are giving it to us good right now.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Jack might get a triple-double.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

The Wiz are inconsistent this season, thats for sure. Some games they look like last years team, and sometimes they look like a lotto team.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

we are passing passing but they are slowly gaining on us.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Sergei Monia and Travis Outlaw no where to be found. Is this a sign they are going to be traded soon? I sure hope so especially in Outlaw's case, I don't know about Monia, I thought he was going to be a stud but now I think he's going to be a bust.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Sergei Monia and Travis Outlaw no where to be found. Is this a sign they are going to be traded soon? I sure hope so especially in Outlaw's case, I don't know about Monia, I thought he was going to be a stud but now I think he's going to be a bust.


I think it is primarily a case of Nate finding a core group of guys that are doing a better job of working together and playing the way he wants the game to be played. Both Sergei and Travis were knocked in pre-season for having difficulty learning the plays. Perhaps that knock continues and as a result, they are being elimitated from the rotation (not that Travis has really been in it much).

Gramps...


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

We are losing traction time to put on the snow tires!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

At least the Blazers have kept the Wiz off the offensive glass - only nine offensive rebounds. The Blazers have 15. Winning that statistic can win the game when both teams are shooting a low percentage from the field.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Jack might get a triple-double.


he has to get a single double first.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wow go blake and viktor!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Hap said:


> he has to get a single double first.


 
I posted that in the 3rd when he had 9 points, 7 assists and 6 boards.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Blazers up by two possessions with 35 seconds left - why did Ruben foul...?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Public Defender said:


> Blazers up by two possessions with 35 seconds left - why did Ruben foul...?


Low basketball IQ?


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Could it be a chalupa night?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

cpt.napalm said:


> Could it be a chalupa night?


That is just what I was thinking.....they should give it to the fans that showed up anyways!!!!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nope

but that dont matter 

viktor was the key to this game he is getting better and better.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Figures that one of our better games would be an untelevised one during a snow storm so nobody gets to see it.  :laugh:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Glad that I was wrong on tonight's prediction!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Figures that one of our better games would be an untelevised one during a snow storm so nobody gets to see it.


I watched the whole thing on League Pass out here in NJ. Blake is really very impressive. A smart player who knows how to run an offense and hit a jump shot. He and Dixon were the difference.

Randolph, on the other hand, was a huge disappointment. He has indeed turned into Rasheed Wallace, because all he wants to do is shoot the 18-foot jump shot. It's especially ridiculous because we are one of the worst rebounding teams in the NBA, and we need his presence under the basket.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Great team effort tonight. 8 players with 7 or more points and everyone who played scored. 26 assists is probably a season high. Khryapa and Jack both had very solid all-round games tonight.

Hope to see more boxscores like this one.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Good win by the Blazers!

Only 2,923 fans made it and they were invited down to the lower level to watch the game which I think was neat.

Anyone that missed the game can exchange their tickets for future home games. I believe the next two home games.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I think that box score is a bit screwy with regards to the starting lineup. Hard to have a starter that doesn't play... And I believe Dixon got the start, not Martel, making the starting lineup for one of our precious few wins: Blake, Dixon, Viktor, Zach, and Theo. Other than putting Ruben in at the 3, that's about as old a lineup as we can put together. We'll see how long management can stick to their youth movement guns after that sort of evidence...

Dan


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

dkap said:


> I think that box score is a bit screwy with regards to the starting lineup. Hard to have a starter that doesn't play... And I believe Dixon got the start, not Martel, making the starting lineup for one of our precious few wins: Blake, Dixon, Viktor, Zach, and Theo. Other than putting Ruben in at the 3, that's about as old a lineup as we can put together. We'll see how long management can stick to their youth movement guns after that sort of evidence...
> 
> Dan


I don't see why a youth movment means playing mainly youth. They need to learn from the older players.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Certainly, but that doesn't really fit the definition of a youth movement if the veterans are getting the bulk of the PT.

Dan


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

dkap said:


> Certainly, but that doesn't really fit the definition of a youth movement if the veterans are getting the bulk of the PT.
> 
> Dan


Why? Most of the team is young, that is the youth movement. Why not vets, the ones we have, play the majority of the mins now and add more mins to the younger players as the season goes on? That's a youth movement just not starting all the youth right off. That is especially true at the pg/sg since they initiate the offense and that needs to be more vets. Thats where we miss Damon a lot.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

That just doesn't make any sense. If you're playing primarily vets, it's not a youth movement regardless of who's sitting on the bench. Any ol' team has a mix of young and old. McMillan's been saying this season is for talent evaluation and he needs to see how the young guys play together, which doesn't jive with parking them on the bench. Don't get me wrong, I'd rather see success on the court, but it's just one more indication that management's "plan" is a shot in the dark.

Dan


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

dkap said:


> That just doesn't make any sense. If you're playing primarily vets, it's not a youth movement regardless of who's sitting on the bench. Any ol' team has a mix of young and old. McMillan's been saying this season is for talent evaluation and he needs to see how the young guys play together, which doesn't jive with parking them on the bench. Don't get me wrong, I'd rather see success on the court, but it's just one more indication that management's "plan" is a shot in the dark.
> 
> Dan


But you have to mix that with wanting to win games. You see the fits fans and media throws when we are not competitive. They have to show some positive results so the youth has something to work off of otherwise it's the blind leading the blind. Besides a lot of youth is playing it's just how much and how many during a game.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Calling Steve Blake a "vet" maybe technically correct. But, this is just his 3rd year in the league, and just his second FULL year. Last year, he was one of the top 3 Summer League performers and was going to play a major role on the zards, when he had a freak injury involving a useless bone (only ~20% of us have it) in his heal that cause him to miss over half the season.

Also, with few special exceptions, it takes years of experience to become a COMPLETE PG - IMHO.

None the less, if was great watching Steve & Juan put it to their old team - very satisfying to watch.

I think Nate has done an outstanding job so far - the season still holds promise.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

but what if we want aldridge or bargnani?!??!?!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

southnc said:


> Calling Steve Blake a "vet" maybe technically correct. But, this is just his 3rd year in the league, and just his second FULL year. Last year, he was one of the top 3 Summer League performers...


Just curious--do you mean one of the top 3 performers on the Wizards, or in the entire league? also, what kind of numbers was he putting up then? 

of course, we only have Blake signed to a two year contract. if it turns out that he really is the best PG on our team, we probably aren't going to be able to keep him after next season.

which does bring up the question--why on earth don't we ONLY sign guys with at least a team option for year three? if a player balks at the deal, we offer a little more money. overpaying Blake and Przybilla a few million bucks wouldn't break the bank, and it'd be well worth it to get Bird rights.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

> Just curious--do you mean one of the top 3 performers on the Wizards, or in the entire league? also, what kind of numbers was he putting up then?


Here ya go:
http://probasketball.about.com/b/a/098161.htm


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

southnc said:


> Here ya go:
> http://probasketball.about.com/b/a/098161.htm


thanks. the more I learn about Blake, the more I like him. 

when you consider that he's basically played 2200 minutes in his NBA career to Telfair's 1900, you realize the word "upside" can still be applied to him. the big difference is that Telfair was drafted in the lottery while Blake was chosen in the second round. 

well, there's also the age thing. Blake is 25, but he's got the kind of game that lends itself to a longer NBA career. Telfair and Jack, on the other hand, play a more driving, physical game that can lead to injuries for guys under 200 lbs. 

I'm not at the point where I'm convinced that Blake is the future at PG for the next 10 years. but right now it seems to me he's got as much chance to be that guy as Telfair or Jack.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> but what if we want aldridge or bargnani?!??!?!


If you need defense, rebounds and inside presence then pick Aldridge. If you need a big man who scores easily facing the basket and can block some shot pick Andrea! 

Bargnani has more pure talent but Aldridge remains a better athlete with a better body... the choice isn't simple! :biggrin:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Toxicity said:


> If you need defense, rebounds and inside presence then pick Aldridge. If you need a big man who scores easily facing the basket and can block some shot pick Andrea!
> 
> Bargnani has more pure talent but Aldridge remains a better athlete with a better body... the choice isn't simple! :biggrin:


Going by that I'd take Aldridge. WE do need D and rebounds more than anything else.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

mgb said:


> Going by that I'd take Aldridge. WE do need D and rebounds more than anything else.


Defense ? I think that the main problem of the Blazers is *scoring* 

You have a SF (Miles) that shot a three 1 time per year, and your PF 1 time every 3 years ...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

italianBBlover said:


> Defense ? I think that the main problem of the Blazers is *scoring*
> 
> You have a SF (Miles) that shot a three 1 time per year, and your PF 1 time every 3 years ...


I don't think we have a certain problem that anyone can pinpoint....our problem is just about every facet of the game...I think we need all the help we can get, thats why we should draft the best player available regardless of position....


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

italianBBlover said:


> Defense ? I think that the main problem of the Blazers is *scoring*
> 
> You have a SF (Miles) that shot a three 1 time per year, and your PF 1 time every 3 years ...


Defense leads to scoring. It leads to easy baskets. We need Defense and Rebounding, both lead to offense. It also helps keeps our opponents score down when we are not scoring which is very important too. Adding offense without adding defense is senseless.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I don't think we have a certain problem that anyone can pinpoint....our problem is just about every facet of the game...I think we need all the help we can get, thats why we should draft the best player available regardless of position....


I agree with BPA, but if all things are equal I want the defense player. Defense wins championships.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Yoda said:


> Defense leads to scoring. Scoring leads to points. Points lead to winning...


Hmm..Failed I have, to kill the sith. Into hiding, I must go.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> Hmm..Failed I have, to kill the sith. Into hiding, I must go.


Scoring leads to babies. Into hiding, I must go.


----------

